# 420 sra



## ballred91 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've got a 420 sra was wondering what the ideal gr would be and how difficult is it to do a rad relocation


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

What tires are u trying to turn? I would think around a 15% and a clutch kit would be good but ill let someone like drew or tonka chime in ...


----------



## ballred91 (Jul 17, 2013)

Right now I've only got 27 swamp lites but I wanna get a set of ol 2s or terms 28s maybe bigger maybe some 29.5s


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Then maybe a 35% would be best with the tires u want


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

not to bad for the relocate.....

i run a 35% primary with 29.5 law 2s and it pulls them fine....thinking about stepping up to 32's when i build my lift


----------



## ballred91 (Jul 17, 2013)

That looks pretty decent but my snorkels come out where you 4x4 symbol is so I'm curious as to how to fit my rad relocate


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Just angle your snorkel back. There should be plenty of room.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Put a 35 percent primary in it and be done with it......plus it is a bit easier install then the 15 secondary


----------



## MS Foreman (Jul 3, 2013)

x2 on the 35%


----------



## ballred91 (Jul 17, 2013)

Where might I get a 35% gr


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a few that make them gotmuddy on here or xtremerancher on hl and some others make them too 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

Sorry to jack your thread but I'm curious about a GR to turn 30 inch backs in a foreman 500


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

35% primary will pull em


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

Suthrn98 if its the 2012 are 2013 500 i will sling them with a 35%


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

greatdane486 said:


> not to bad for the relocate.....
> 
> i run a 35% primary with 29.5 law 2s and it pulls them fine....thinking about stepping up to 32's when i build my lift


 

if you are going 32s you will need to stack another gr on ya bike, its not the weight thats the problem its how much they dig and bite. i had them on my biog 500 with a 35% and i struggles in some places. hated them they dug to much. now 31 laws is what im running and i sling them like no day tomrorrow.

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------



ballred91 said:


> Right now I've only got 27 swamp lites but I wanna get a set of ol 2s or terms 28s maybe bigger maybe some 29.5s


 
if you are going to 29.5 throw a 35% in that sucka. then u will be good to go. Also with ya snorks where they are u can still rack ya rad and have plenty of room, done it on plenty of 420s.

Like tonka said u can go 35 in front on promatry gear on 15% on secondary gear (requires a little trimming)


----------



## Backtothefutura (Apr 25, 2021)

How do I message xtremerancher I’m new to this forum


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know that he's around anymore, or checking messages. I haven't seen him here in a long time.


----------

